#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Храмы или центры в Туле?

## Тилир

Подскажите пожалуйста адреса буддийских центров или храмов в Туле или ближайших окрестностях. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Lana

Привет,

Я знаю в Туле есть центр Карма-Кагью и Дзогчен-община зарегистрировалась...Про Тхераваду не слышала...

----------


## Клен

Центр Карма-Кагью:
Адрес:  ул. Пузакова, 76-144
тел: 8-0872-349399

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Координаты тульской Дзогчен-общины: tuladzogchen@yandex.ru

----------

